# Umrollen von Papier und Gewebe



## fbeine (7 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen Ansatz zum Umwickeln von Papier und Gewebe. Das Material soll stramm mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit bis max. 60m/min aufgewickelt werden. 

Ich habe 2 VCs von Siemens, einen am Abroller und einen am Aufroller

Wie gehe ich das technisch am besten an ?

Am Abwickler eine Zugmessdose und dort das über einen konstanten Moment "bremsen" und am Aufwicker eine Drehzehlregelung die geben das Moment des Abwickers aufrollt ??
Die Druckmessdose am Aufickler und mit konstanten Moment aufrollen und den Abwicker mit keiner konstanten Geschwindigkeit laufen lassen ??
oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee ... 

vielen Dank im vorraus
Gruß
beinchen


----------



## georg28 (7 Juni 2007)

Ich kenne folgenden Ansatz,
am Abwickler eine pneumatische Bremse zur Spannungssteuerung 
 Hersteller z.B Kronert. Die Spannung des Materials wird über eine Walze in der DMS eingelassen sind gemesse. Dann braucht man noch eine Lichtschranke um die Bahn des Materials mittels Verfahrwagen zu korregieren Hersteller z.B. Leuze.
Bei dieser Konstruktion muss der Abwickler seitwärts über Hydraulik oder Pneumatik verfahrbar sein.  
Nur der Aufwickler wird über einen Motor angetrieben.


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde mit einem Laser-Lichttaster o.ä. der Durchmesser jeweils der Abwickel- und der Aufwickelrolle messen. Eventuell das ganze noch zusätzlich mit einer Tänzer-Rolle nach-korrigieren. Das Verhältnis von Umfangsgeschwindigkeit zu Radius (oder Durchmesser) deiner Rollen ist eine 1/x Abhängigkeit.

In einem früherem Leben hatte ein Anlagenbauer so etwas mal über Zugkraft und Momenten-Regelung an den Antrieben lösen wollen. Hatte nicht funktioniert, weil das System in der Auflösung zu träge ist ...


----------



## Per (11 Juni 2007)

*Wickeltechnik*

Hallo fbeine,
sende mir mal deine E-Mail Adresse per PN
dann sende ich dir eine PDF-Datei die Aufschluss über die verschiedenen Wickeltechniken gibt. Die Datei passt mit ihren 5,5Mb leider nicht ins Forum.  


Gruß Per


----------



## malbouzan (15 Februar 2020)

Hallo Per , ich möchte gerne auch diese Technik kennenlernen darf ich dein Doku haben. Ich kann die meine email senden dann. Danke für deine Support


----------

